# Deck install Chevy Tahoe



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

What's up y'all...I'm trying to install my deck in a Chevy Tahoe (2002), and when I do the test run, everything works fine. The deck gets power, performs normally, all that. Then after listening for about 12 to 15 seconds or so, the sound shuts off - deck still gets power, still plays the disc, counter still goes, it'll switch tracks, all that, just no sound.

Someone said that it might be throwing itself into some sort of a 'protection circuit', but I can't figure out why. I know the truck has a stock amp, but that's never really been an issue before. 

And for those that know Tahoes, this is the truck that does NOT require the door chime relocator and all that, just the wiring harness.

Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

did u disconnect the factory amp? or did u just wire up the speaker wires to the wiring harness and go from there? that may be your problem.....i think you gotta bypass the amp


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 13 2004, 07:35 PM
> *did u disconnect the factory amp? or did u just wire up the speaker wires to the wiring harness and go from there? that may be your problem.....i think you gotta bypass the amp*


 yeah I wired it straight...like I bought the after-market wiring harness adapter thing, connected the wires up with the deck, and did th test and this is when things got screwy. So then to check it, I cut the power antenna wire (which also acts as the remote wire for the factory amp) in an attempt to cut the amp outta the picture...
...but on second thought that might not have been that great of an idea, so I'll actually try finding the emp and bypassing it all together.

Let's hope THAT works...
thanks though


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

good luck, i just did an install on a tahoe with 8 factory speakers...........turns out the 4 front speakers work...the middle 2 for the rear seat DONT work(which is coo).......cuz I wanted the rear 4x10 to run off the head unit and they do.....

I guess i got lucky got not only did it work, but the deck made the speakers sound suprisingly good  

i thought the hoe had a factory amp too, but didnt run into any problems


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

well I found out that for 2003 and up, there's a relocation package you gotta buy cuz everything (like everything) runs through the stock deck - the relocation is for the door chime, the kit costs some huge amount, and comes with its own little speaker and all that for the stupid door chime. 2000 to 2002 is good cuz the door chime etc. doesn't go through the deck.
The people I spoke to said that if it's not done right, the 03's and up sometimes the windows won't work, the airbags will be all screwy, all that (but then when do you ever really trust anyone who works at Best Buy)...

I got like 3 pre-outs on this deck too, so if this doesn't work I'll just try wiring an amp up to the deck and speakers and see if it works that way.

DAMMIT this was supposed to be my stress-free stock ride that I wasn't gonna have to tear up!!! lol oh well, since I'm in there.....might as well install some bags and do a quick body drop.... lol


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 13 2004, 11:03 AM
> *DAMMIT this was supposed to be my stress-free stock ride that I wasn't gonna have to tear up!!!*


 No new car or truck is easy.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Jul 13 2004, 10:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Jul 13 2004, 10:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BG PMPN_@Jul 13 2004, 11:03 AM
> *DAMMIT this was supposed to be my stress-free stock ride that I wasn't gonna have to tear up!!!*


No new car or truck is easy.[/b][/quote]
yeah I know. At least it's not an import....those things are all made of plastic and have NO excess wires ANYWHERE.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jul 13 2004, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jul 13 2004, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I know. At least it's not an import....those things are all made of plastic and have NO excess wires ANYWHERE.[/b][/quote]
Good God yes. The manufacturer's main goal now-a-days is to make the vehicle impossible to modify. Fuck those bitches! We are the people who give the fucker's those great ideas when we modify our shit .

...I could name a million things the average person modified that eventually was produced on the production line.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz+Jul 14 2004, 03:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (below30hertz @ Jul 14 2004, 03:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good God yes. The manufacturer's main goal now-a-days is to make the vehicle impossible to modify. Fuck those bitches! We are the people who give the fucker's those great ideas when we modify our shit .

...I could name a million things the average person modified that eventually was produced on the production line.[/b][/quote]
oh HELL yeah...
Christ we had (or at least I did) in-dash TV's at least FOUR years before they started offering them.
Same with the Lexus back up camera.....
colour coded dashboards....projector lights.....MP3 players.....

OH don't get me started.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

The factory amp on these should only power the speakers in the rear doors. The front door and rear (very back) speakers run directly off the deck. I would try a different deck. You may have a problem with yours. The only other thing is that you may have a speaker grounding out somewhere..but if they are still the factory that is pretty unlikely.
Chris.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Newer cars are only gonna get worse to do aftermarket decks. 

I work for Delphi and all the stuff we test for 2005 and up vehicles all run on ClassII or GMLAN serial bus. (For GM cars, other CAN type busses for other make vehicles) Meaning that even the communication to the speakers is no longer an analog signal but rather a digital message from the head unit to the output controller for the speakers.

This will mean that to do an aftermarket radio, you will need to run new wires to each speaker you want to work and you will have to totally bypass the amplifier. 

THese changes are already in some 2003 cars, but will become the standard for most 2005 and up....


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

yeah that's why the 03 and up kits are so much for my truck - cuz it's all the same as a 'Lade, and that's how the Lade's wired up.

So CincyCaddy, you're saying I should bypass the amp? I'll try that. I doubt a speaker's grounding, cuz when I plug the stock deck back in it works fine.

It oculd be my deck, but I doubt it....it worked fine in my TC when I put the TC away........ :uh:


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jul 14 2004, 12:04 PM
> *Newer cars are only gonna get worse to do aftermarket decks.
> 
> I work for Delphi and all the stuff we test for 2005 and up vehicles all run on ClassII or GMLAN serial bus. (For GM cars, other CAN type busses for other make vehicles) Meaning that even the communication to the speakers is no longer an analog signal but rather a digital message from the head unit to the output controller for the speakers.
> ...


Well there are pro's and con's. I think if there becomes a universal standard for the databus systems it opens up a world of possibilities. But with everyone having their own type of interface it makes things difficult from an aftermarket standpoint. One advantage for us car audio retailers is added profit for more complex interface kits/harnesses and labor..but your jo schmoe backyard shadetree installer it ain't gonna be no fun. 
Secondly 95% of factory decks are easier to use than the easiest aftermarket..not to mention ergonomics and appearence. Steering wheel audio controls, navigation etc...most new cars why would you want to replace the oem deck? Factory intergration is where its moving towards. Factory source units are better now then they ever were. Factory radio repair I see as being a good business to be in w/ the direction the oem is moving towards. 
Chris.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by below30hertz_@Jul 13 2004, 07:38 PM
> *
> 
> ...I could name a million things the average person modified that eventually was produced on the production line.*


 sounds like good topic....lol dodge truck with 20" stock rims...im sure real farmers and contractors enjoy having to pay for 20" tires when they hit a nail :uh:


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER+Jul 14 2004, 02:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BuThatsaCHRYSLER @ Jul 14 2004, 02:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--below30hertz_@Jul 13 2004, 07:38 PM
> *
> 
> ...I could name a million things the average person modified that eventually was produced on the production line.*


sounds like good topic....lol dodge truck with 20" stock rims...im sure real farmers and contractors enjoy having to pay for 20" tires when they hit a nail :uh:[/b][/quote]
Hahaha, that was the first fuckin' thing I was gonna say. I remember when people used to tell me big rims were stupid lookin'. Now I see all my neighbors sittin' on 18" chromes and nuthin' less...and that shit is stock!

*BG PMPN*, sorry homie. I didn't me to go off topic.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy+Jul 14 2004, 04:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cincycaddy @ Jul 14 2004, 04:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Joe5pt0_@Jul 14 2004, 12:04 PM
> *Newer cars are only gonna get worse to do aftermarket decks.
> 
> I work for Delphi and all the stuff we test for 2005 and up vehicles all run on ClassII or GMLAN serial bus. (For GM cars, other CAN type busses for other make vehicles) Meaning that even the communication to the speakers is no longer an analog signal but rather a digital message from the head unit to the output controller for the speakers.
> ...


Well there are pro's and con's. I think if there becomes a universal standard for the databus systems it opens up a world of possibilities. But with everyone having their own type of interface it makes things difficult from an aftermarket standpoint. One advantage for us car audio retailers is added profit for more complex interface kits/harnesses and labor..but your jo schmoe backyard shadetree installer it ain't gonna be no fun. 
Secondly 95% of factory decks are easier to use than the easiest aftermarket..not to mention ergonomics and appearence. Steering wheel audio controls, navigation etc...most new cars why would you want to replace the oem deck? Factory intergration is where its moving towards. Factory source units are better now then they ever were. Factory radio repair I see as being a good business to be in w/ the direction the oem is moving towards. 
Chris.[/b][/quote]
Well, i agree to an extent, but what i also believe is that the commercial aftermarket companies will try thier best to stay alive and possibly try to create radios that will work on the varius busses. The hard part liek you say is the many different types. But, if they hit up teh most popular (GMLAN, regular CAN-FORD, and ClassII) then they will already have most of the business. THe problem will lie when u go to Best Buy and buy a pioneer and have to pick the "correct bus type" lol. I could see soem dumb ass BB employee fucking that one up.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 13 2004, 12:46 PM
> *good luck, i just did an install on a tahoe with 8 factory speakers...........turns out the 4 front speakers work...the middle 2 for the rear seat DONT work(which is coo).......cuz I wanted the rear 4x10 to run off the head unit and they do.....
> 
> I guess i got lucky got not only did it work, but the deck made the speakers sound suprisingly good
> ...


 That Tahoe was pre 2000, and it did have a factory amp, and thats why the speakers at the rear seat dont work :biggrin: 

ONLY the rear speakers at the doors are on that factory amp, and the amp is mounted on the steering column.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 13 2004, 01:03 PM
> *well I found out that for 2003 and up, there's a relocation package you gotta buy cuz everything (like everything) runs through the stock deck - the relocation is for the door chime, the kit costs some huge amount, and comes with its own little speaker and all that for the stupid door chime. 2000 to 2002 is good cuz the door chime etc. doesn't go through the deck.
> The people I spoke to said that if it's not done right, the 03's and up sometimes the windows won't work, the airbags will be all screwy, all that (but then when do you ever really trust anyone who works at Best Buy)...
> 
> ...


 As he said about the class 2 stuff, 03+ is just a bitch (In Tahoes, Caviliers and Impalas had it earlier, back to 00). If you dont use the relocator harness, the airbags wont function properly and the door chime wont work. That is it.

Now, as far as your 02 goes, I have NEVER had a problem with using a normal harness and it working flawlessly. If you have changed speakers, make sure none of them are shorting on the door. Most radios will shut off the outputs if it goes to ground, so if you have one terminal barely tapping ground it'll shut it off. Since the speakers are oversized in those, I've seen a lot of people put as many screws as they can in the bottom only where the terminals are, and the terminals touch the metal.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 15 2004, 08:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 15 2004, 08:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--k gee_@Jul 13 2004, 12:46 PM
> *good luck, i just did an install on a tahoe with 8 factory speakers...........turns out the 4 front speakers work...the middle 2 for the rear seat DONT work(which is coo).......cuz I wanted the rear 4x10 to run off the head unit and they do.....
> 
> I guess i got lucky got not only did it work, but the deck made the speakers sound suprisingly good
> ...


That Tahoe was pre 2000, and it did have a factory amp, and thats why the speakers at the rear seat dont work :biggrin: 

ONLY the rear speakers at the doors are on that factory amp, and the amp is mounted on the steering column.[/b][/quote]
Those pre 2000 are Nasty, you gotta know what you are doing cause you can do alot of damage.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 15 2004, 06:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 15 2004, 06:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--k gee_@Jul 13 2004, 12:46 PM
> *good luck, i just did an install on a tahoe with 8 factory speakers...........turns out the 4 front speakers work...the middle 2 for the rear seat DONT work(which is coo).......cuz I wanted the rear 4x10 to run off the head unit and they do.....
> 
> I guess i got lucky got not only did it work, but the deck made the speakers sound suprisingly good
> ...


That Tahoe was pre 2000, and it did have a factory amp, and thats why the speakers at the rear seat dont work :biggrin: 

ONLY the rear speakers at the doors are on that factory amp, and the amp is mounted on the steering column.[/b][/quote]
Did you not want the rear door speakers to work> Cuz all you've gotta do is hook up the amp turn on wire in the factory harness and it will power up. 
Chris.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy+Jul 15 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cincycaddy @ Jul 15 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not want the rear door speakers to work> Cuz all you've gotta do is hook up the amp turn on wire in the factory harness and it will power up. 
Chris.[/b][/quote]
Someone was listening during installs 1000


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cincycaddy+Jul 15 2004, 10:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cincycaddy @ Jul 15 2004, 10:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not want the rear door speakers to work> Cuz all you've gotta do is hook up the amp turn on wire in the factory harness and it will power up. 
Chris.[/b][/quote]
Most people dont know the power antenna wire IS the amp turn on wire, and since it has no power antenna, they dont hook it up. I always integrate it, works fine unless you put an amp on it and try to run the aftermarket though the preamp of the factory.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Jul 15 2004, 12:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dirtywhiteboy66 @ Jul 15 2004, 12:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone was listening during installs 1000[/b][/quote]
Or maybe he's a professional that knows from experience, because every good installer I've seen never sat though 1 class.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 16 2004, 07:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 16 2004, 07:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he's a professional that knows from experience, because every good installer I've seen never sat though 1 class.[/b][/quote]
6 years professional experience.
99% of what it takes to be a good installer comes from experience and cannot be taught in a classroom.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 16 2004, 04:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 16 2004, 04:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people dont know the power antenna wire IS the amp turn on wire, and since it has no power antenna, they dont hook it up. I always integrate it, works fine unless you put an amp on it and try to run the aftermarket though the preamp of the factory.[/b][/quote]
I made that mistake first off - connected it, then disconnected it to test.
I can't believe I made that mistake...so ashamed I am!

Where you lose me is the 'integration' bit...I could be confusing myself with all these responses, but let me run it by once more.

I have an aftermarket deck with 1 input and 2 pre-outs. I connected the aftermarket adapter harness to the stock wiring harness, with the blue wire (power ant/remote) hooked up, I presume it's going to the stock amp, and after about 10 seconds the sound cut out but everything else worked fine - like all of a sudden the speakers shut off.

If it matters, there was an extra wiring harness that I had to leave disconnected from the factory deck, which I imagine is the OnStar input. Under the (10 seconds) of testing I got, it seemed to work fine without eing connected.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 16 2004, 09:15 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 16 2004, 09:15 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe he's a professional that knows from experience, because every good installer I've seen never sat though 1 class.[/b][/quote]
It was a joke dumbass :twak: 

How would you know, you learned everything from the internet :angry:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

BG PMPN came by my place today to see if the both of us could figure out this lil problem of his...seems that with the ignition on accesory everything works fine...we let it play for maybe 10 minutes with no problems...we put everything back together and started the truck and NO SOUND...anymore ideas what it could be thats causing this problem...both of us are stumped


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jul 16 2004, 12:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jul 16 2004, 12:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made that mistake first off - connected it, then disconnected it to test.
I can't believe I made that mistake...so ashamed I am!

Where you lose me is the 'integration' bit...I could be confusing myself with all these responses, but let me run it by once more.

I have an aftermarket deck with 1 input and 2 pre-outs. I connected the aftermarket adapter harness to the stock wiring harness, with the blue wire (power ant/remote) hooked up, I presume it's going to the stock amp, and after about 10 seconds the sound cut out but everything else worked fine - like all of a sudden the speakers shut off.

If it matters, there was an extra wiring harness that I had to leave disconnected from the factory deck, which I imagine is the OnStar input. Under the (10 seconds) of testing I got, it seemed to work fine without eing connected. 

[/b][/quote]
I am still standing by a speaker grounding out. Whether it be at your connections on the harness (though the only metal in the dash is the radio) or at the speaker, it sounds like a speaker grounding out. A blown speaker can also cause this problem. The extra harness shoulda been OnStar, though I'm not sure it will work properly without the integration adapter.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Jul 16 2004, 11:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dirtywhiteboy66 @ Jul 16 2004, 11:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke dumbass :twak: 

How would you know, you learned everything from the internet :angry:[/b][/quote]
I learned from 9 years of experience as a profession, I think you learned everything you know from the wrong people and the wrong places (chat rooms).


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jul 17 2004, 04:04 PM
> *BG PMPN came by my place today to see if the both of us could figure out this lil problem of his...seems that with the ignition on accesory everything works fine...we let it play for maybe 10 minutes with no problems...we put everything back together and started the truck and NO SOUND...anymore ideas what it could be thats causing this problem...both of us are stumped *


 Did you get no sound with just the accessory on after it was put together? Did you try ignition on with it apart?


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 18 2004, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 18 2004, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SICBSTRD_@Jul 17 2004, 04:04 PM
> *BG PMPN came by my place today to see if the both of us could figure out this lil problem of his...seems that with the ignition on accesory everything works fine...we let it play for maybe 10 minutes with no problems...we put everything back together and started the truck and NO SOUND...anymore ideas what it could be thats causing this problem...both of us are stumped *


Did you get no sound with just the accessory on after it was put together? Did you try ignition on with it apart?[/b][/quote]
tried both ways...just accesory when we put it together had sound and apart on accesory had sound...its when the truck was actually running that there was no sound :dunno:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD+Jul 18 2004, 12:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SICBSTRD @ Jul 18 2004, 12:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tried both ways...just accesory when we put it together had sound and apart on accesory had sound...its when the truck was actually running that there was no sound :dunno:[/b][/quote]
OK..... crazy thought here.... have you checked the cars voltage while running?


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 19 2004, 03:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 19 2004, 03:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK..... crazy thought here.... have you checked the cars voltage while running?[/b][/quote]
no, haven't checked the car's voltage while running......I doubt that the truck don't produce enough voltage to run an aftermarket deck while running....could that be?! The deck DOES have 4volt pre-outs, but I didn't think tha tmattered if I didn't have it going to an amp...

Everything works fine...big pimpin' listening to tunes, then I actually go to start the truck up, and BANG no sound, but everything else works. :angry: 


When it was in my TC, there was a problem with the deck after I had the alarm installed (!) so they connected the remote/power antenna wire straight to the red (power) wire. Don't know if that had something to do with the CAR's power, or the DECK's power...in fact I don't even know if I mentioned this or not already....but if it helps, good!

I'm gettin' irritated with having to hold my stock deck in place everytime I hit the gas hard cuz it flies out of its gravity-held stock location right now lol lol


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 19 2004, 08:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 19 2004, 08:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK..... crazy thought here.... have you checked the cars voltage while running?[/b][/quote]
draw sensitive :dunno:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jul 19 2004, 10:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jul 19 2004, 10:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, haven't checked the car's voltage while running......I doubt that the truck don't produce enough voltage to run an aftermarket deck while running....could that be?! The deck DOES have 4volt pre-outs, but I didn't think tha tmattered if I didn't have it going to an amp...

Everything works fine...big pimpin' listening to tunes, then I actually go to start the truck up, and BANG no sound, but everything else works. :angry: 


When it was in my TC, there was a problem with the deck after I had the alarm installed (!) so they connected the remote/power antenna wire straight to the red (power) wire. Don't know if that had something to do with the CAR's power, or the DECK's power...in fact I don't even know if I mentioned this or not already....but if it helps, good!

I'm gettin' irritated with having to hold my stock deck in place everytime I hit the gas hard cuz it flies out of its gravity-held stock location right now lol lol[/b][/quote]
Ok, check the car voltage while running. When my alternator was on its way out, the car would start fine and run fine, but the radio would shut off and come back on and keep doing that. It would work flawlessly without the car running.

As far as the radio wiring goes, the remote wire is an out put, the ignition wire is an input. The remote wire hooked up to power input will not turn it on, but it WILL destroy the output, so that wire probably doesnt work now.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

got it dealt with. cost $80, but I folded and had the stealership do it - cuz I thought the speaker was grounding out so I figured I'd have them fix it under warranty...turns out it wasn't a grounding speaker so they charged me for the service call (which is fine, I got the deck installed too...)

Turns out that the amp turn on wasn't connected. Even though it was on the harness, it wasn't on the amp - cuz the amp turn on/remote wire (for those of us old school installers back when decks were decks and not friggin' interface servers) was actually connected to the ONSTAR harness, the same harness tha tI was supposed to disconnect and leave disconnected. 
It all makes sense NOW, but of course, someone had to mention that before it makes sense. 
Doesn't make it any less STUPID that the amp wire is on a seperate harness, but whatever. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 22 2004, 02:08 PM
> *got it dealt with. cost $80, but I folded and had the stealership do it - cuz I thought the speaker was grounding out so I figured I'd have them fix it under warranty...turns out it wasn't a grounding speaker so they charged me for the service call (which is fine, I got the deck installed too...)
> 
> Turns out that the amp turn on wasn't connected. Even though it was on the harness, it wasn't on the amp - cuz the amp turn on/remote wire (for those of us old school installers back when decks were decks and not friggin' interface servers) was actually connected to the ONSTAR harness, the same harness tha tI was supposed to disconnect and leave disconnected.
> ...


 It's funny that you mention that now, because all the installs I've done with Onstar I've used the Onstar integration adapter or run all aftermarket amps. I've never tried to disconnect Onstar and use the factory stuff.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Jul 23 2004, 04:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ibanender @ Jul 23 2004, 04:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BG PMPN_@Jul 22 2004, 02:08 PM
> *got it dealt with.  cost $80, but I folded and had the stealership do it - cuz I thought the speaker was grounding out so I figured I'd have them fix it under warranty...turns out it wasn't a grounding speaker so they charged me for the service call (which is fine, I got the deck installed too...)
> 
> Turns out that the amp turn on wasn't connected.  Even though it was on the harness, it wasn't on the amp - cuz the amp turn on/remote wire (for those of us old school installers back when decks were decks and not friggin' interface servers) was actually connected to the ONSTAR harness, the same harness tha tI was supposed to disconnect and leave disconnected.
> ...


It's funny that you mention that now, because all the installs I've done with Onstar I've used the Onstar integration adapter or run all aftermarket amps. I've never tried to disconnect Onstar and use the factory stuff.[/b][/quote]
I really don't wanna spend a whole gang more of loot than I already did - this ish's costed me over $150 just to install so far...but what's the Onstar adapter cost? Cuz I lose it using this deck.

Just outta curiosity - in case I ever wanna ball and get the OnStar hooked up!


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN+Jul 23 2004, 10:35 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BG PMPN @ Jul 23 2004, 10:35 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't wanna spend a whole gang more of loot than I already did - this ish's costed me over $150 just to install so far...but what's the Onstar adapter cost? Cuz I lose it using this deck.

Just outta curiosity - in case I ever wanna ball and get the OnStar hooked up![/b][/quote]
You may be able to find it cheaper, but http://www.audiooutfitter.com/store/OS1.html that is what you need. We sold them from $75-100 depending on how much of an asshole the customer was about needing it.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Don't know if you ever fixed it or not..but while perusing another forum www.carsound.com I came across this post from a Car Audio Shop----seems like a similar situation.
"Here's a new one on us. It's an '01 Tahoe LS. We installed an Eclipse CD 8443 Saturday. Worked fine until you cranked the truck. Power was fine, but no sound. Then if you turned it off, and cranked it without stopping at acc it would work as well. We checked voltage and everything. Checked speaker loads as well. Does this have some wierd factory amp system that needs a crazy turn on signal. We have done many many factory head replacements in these SUV's and have never ran into this problem! Any help would be appreciated! "
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

yeah it's the amp-turn on wire - the wire is on the OTHER harness...the one for the OnSTar.


Now tell him to send me a cheque for $80 for that info cuz that's what they charged me! lol lol lol


----------

